# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  door knie gegaan en rechts verzwakte spier

## kuifje

Geachte
het is gebeurd bij uitstappen van auto daar ben ik door knie gegaan
heb dan foto's laten nemen lichte artrose onderkant knie
heb RX - Echo - Emg - Catscan en Mri gehad
er is niet veel uit de bus gekomen ook werd heup foto gemaakt alles in orde
beginnen lopen met één kruk dat ging maar niet vlug genoeg dus begonnen met 2 krukken te lopen da gaat.
maar als ge nu één weg neemt en je zegt stap maar sta ik aan de grond genageld
en volgens de specialist t'zal overgaan heb hem gevraagd in welk jaar
t'is zover gekomen dat ik niet meer durf autorijden en de moto ook al verkocht er door
denk dat het ook tussen mijn oren zit
ik had gedacht aan hypnose of zo want operatief moet er niks gebeuren
of 2de opinie vragen aan ander arts
wat denken jullie daarvan
bij voorbaat dank
kon vroeger lachen enzo maar dit is allemaal voorbij nu
en ben nog maar 52 jaartjes

----------


## kuifje

Hoi
weet iemand raad voor me
Eddy

----------

